# Which bike lock are you currently using?



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

I know the drill, none are perfect, it's better to keep it with you, etc. But when you have to use one, which are you using?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Onguard Rottweiler 5024*

I'm using an Onguard Rottweiler 5024 but I leave it in the garage at work. It's way too heavy to haul back and forth. If I have to meet people for lunch in the city and get there by bike, I'll throw it over my shoulder but it's too heavy to cart around longterm. My parking at work is an underground garage that is badge accessed so it's pretty safe but we have still had two bikes stolen out of there in the past two years. I just want to send a message that they should look for a softer target and the 5024 does that quite well.
link


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a Kryptonite Mini, but it's so heavy that I rarely use it- I try really hard to figure out ways to keep the bike with me.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I leave two Kryptonite U locks at work with a Kyrpto cable and my seat chained to my frame and this is inside a fenced in, video camera protected, card access bike parking. I am not taking any chances. If I have to leave my bike for less than an hour outside of work I use 1 Kyrptonite and one Krypto cable. If it is more than one hour, I bring two Kyrptonites and one cable. Heavy yes but well protected. 

My girlfriends bike is locked inside a bike cage with 2 Kyrptonites plus three Krypto cables at our highrise. She doesn't use the bike that often and there have been thefts from there, so again I don't take chances. 

In total I have 7 Kyrptonite U locks, and five Krypto cables. Toronto is at least the capital of stolen bikes in Canada. There is an estimate of at least 12,000 bikes stolen per year!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We pretty much stick with the NY Kryptonites.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I have several different Kryponites, ranging from the Kryptolock to the Fahgettaboudit. My everyday lock is a Kryptonite NY Standard.

One of my "one of these days" purchases will be to replace all my other Kryptonites with NY Standards keyed-alike. I have far too many bike lock keys to search through every time I lock up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Right now I have two Kryptonite New York Locks. The Fahgettaboutit mini lock is what I leave on the rack at work. The New York lock with the long shackle is what I carry on my bike. 

At work I often use BOTH U-locks, the heavier mini lock I use to secure the rear wheel and frame, the larger NY lock I use to secure the front wheel and frame. Occasionally I just use the mini-lock with a cable for the front wheel. I also park next to a much nicer bike (a road bike that weighs less than my two locks...) with just an ordinary U-lock, so I feel pretty safe. 

When going to other places (stores etc) I bring just the standard NY lock with long shackle and a cable. The larger size gives me some flexibility in finding objects to lock to. 

When i get the chance I prefer to ride with no lock at all -- eg if I'm going to a friends house and can store it indoors.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Krypto New York and Krypto cable for out of my town lock ups or the Krypto cable and circular pad lock for in my town lock ups. I think your safest bet is to use logic and common sense with whatever lock you use. 

I really like the idea behind Abus's folding locks and will most likely pick one up someday.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Onguard Brute Mini U-lock


----------



## willywilly (Jul 28, 2011)

krypto evolution mini.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

On most of my bikes, I have installed Axa Defender frame locks, and carry the long (140cm length), plug-in chain (nearly $95.00 for the set from Clever Cycles in Portland). If I'm planning to leave the bike for any length of time, I also use an Abus U-lock, and the thick Kryptonite cable. I figure that if I make my bike harder to steal than the others in the rack, mine will stay there longer.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

KryptoLok with a cable looped through.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

KryptoLok with a cable looped through.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

PomPilot said:


> On most of my bikes, I have installed Axa Defender frame locks, and carry the long (140cm length), plug-in chain (nearly $95.00 for the set from Clever Cycles in Portland). If I'm planning to leave the bike for any length of time, I also use an Abus U-lock, and the thick Kryptonite cable. I figure that if I make my bike harder to steal than the others in the rack, mine will stay there longer.


There are a few systems like Axa Defender out there and I've never gotten the chance to see any of them installed and in use. 
Do you have any photos of your setup you'd like to share? One of it ride ready and one of it locked up?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

I'll see what I can do about taking some photos for you, then posting them.:idea:


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Okay dustyrider, I've posted a series of photos in this thread here in the commuting forum.


----------



## cityrider (Mar 4, 2011)

kryptonite new york u-lock. i remove front wheel and lock with rear wheel inside rear triangle of frame.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

willywilly said:


> krypto evolution mini.


^ this.

One of my favorite methods is to lock the rear rim only to a post, from a point within the rear triangle. Thief can't get the lock down to ground level, nor can the rear wheel and frame be separated when locked this way. Front wheel locking is a matter of personal preference - for me, it depends on where I'm leaving the bike and for how long, if the front wheel is bolt-on or qr, and if I happen to have a cable with me.


----------



## rep (Nov 30, 2005)

Sounds like the Sheldon Brown method. I use an Onguard Pitbull mini plus a cable.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

Locked to the bike rack at work:

OnGuard Pitbull Long Shackle
6' cable

I know "long shackle = bad". It was on sale and it was when I was riding a $400 single speed. I haven't ridden to work in awhile; the summer weather is too brutal here and I've got a 60 mile round trip. I'll probably get a Krypto NYFU or Evolution & a cable to carry on the bike with me now that I've sold the SS.

This is in a security patrolled parking garage with a camera directly above. The bike rack just so happens to be right next to where the security guards park their golf carts; a few guys who ride beaters only lock the rear wheel. If for some reason I had to leave my bike at work overnight I'd move it up to my office. 

There was one theft a few years ago but I think someone left a bike on the rack over the weekend.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm really lucky. I neither use nor own a bike lock. If I'm home the bikes are in my locked garage. When I was working & commuting I always took my bike inside with me. When I'm riding alone & stop to eat or drink, I choose a fast food place where I can sit by the window that I've leaned my bike against. Same thing on club rides. On multi day tours I take the bike into the motel room.

I know that many of you don't have those advantages. I hope I don't have to carry a lock on my bike any time in the near future. And yes, I live in a major metropolitan area.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Slow Eddie said:


> ^ this.
> 
> One of my favorite methods is to lock the rear rim only to a post, from a point within the rear triangle. Thief can't get the lock down to ground level, nor can the rear wheel and frame be separated when locked this way. Front wheel locking is a matter of personal preference - for me, it depends on where I'm leaving the bike and for how long, if the front wheel is bolt-on or qr, and if I happen to have a cable with me.


This is pretty much the only way to securely lock both bike and a wheel using the Kryptonite Fuhgeddaboutit lock as well. Another advantage of this method, compare to just locking the frame with a mini lock (plus a cable through the wheels) is that if someone cuts the rack or post you're tied to (which is often easier to cut than a heavy NY lock), is in that case they still wouldn't be able to ride off on the bike so long as at least one wheel is locked with the U-Lock -- they'd have to have an accomplice/getaway vehicle or carry the bike. 



> I know "long shackle = bad". It was on sale and it was when I was riding a $400 single speed. I haven't ridden to work in awhile; the summer weather is too brutal here and I've got a 60 mile round trip. I'll probably get a Krypto NYFU or Evolution & a cable to carry on the bike with me now that I've sold the SS.


I wouldn't say long shackle is "bad" -- it's definitely better than not being able to lock a bike at all because there's not an available rack and your lock is too small to wrap around a tree or whatever happens to be around. 

If you are able to get up close to a pole, then it's a good idea to "fill up" the emtpy space in the U-lock with as much of one of the wheels, the frame, etc as you can. That way it's harder to attack with prying tools without disabling the bike.

(I've had to consult/recommend this stuff to WAY too many friends who have had bike stolen unfortunately...)

I normally leave my NYFU lock on the rack where I usually park (a nice shaded spot near a university lab out of sight for 8+ consecutive hours- - aka bike theft city), and carry a long shackle NY lock with me most of the time. If I'm knowingly going to a place that's higher risk though (aka, a bar or movie theater) I'll carry the heavier NY lock with me.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

PomPilot said:


> On most of my bikes, I have installed Axa Defender frame locks, and carry the long (140cm length), plug-in chain (nearly $95.00 for the set from Clever Cycles in Portland). If I'm planning to leave the bike for any length of time, I also use an Abus U-lock, and the thick Kryptonite cable. I figure that if I make my bike harder to steal than the others in the rack, mine will stay there longer.


What's the point of the Axa Defender? Seems like it's always on the bike whether you're going to use it or not, and if you want to lock it to something (which I would assume every time you lock the bike) you still have to carry an additional lock. I guess you can carry the cable or chain for that, but I'd rather lock to a rack using a mini u-lock.

Just not seeing the logic behind it.


----------

